
NASA didn’t catch an error in the ISS data until a kid pointed it out - known
https://qz.com/940971/a-17-year-old-student-spotted-an-error-in-nasas-international-space-station-data/
======
K0SM0S
While the error is fairly mundane to spot (still good on that kid for even
looking at the data!), this story is a perfect example of the power of crowd-
sourcing big data analysis.

Imagine for instance if all states/govs published most public data and people
could just spot and report errors... Or if most companies let non-sensitive
data be read by most employees. Free cognitive debugging, is what it is. This
should be automated eventually but _access_ to the data is critical.

